# KCNC QRs 46g



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

These are pretty nice and seem to hold the tire very well. They could replace the CarbonTi and Extralite Aliens2 as my favorite.



















Black, Silver, Red, Blue and Green are available with these QR's.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I use Ti bolt non QR. Lighter and you have to carry tools anyway. Racing, I use regular Dura Ace with no chance of failure.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

sevencycle said:


> I use Ti bolt non QR. Lighter and you have to carry tools anyway. Racing, I use regular Dura Ace with no chance of failure.


Which Ti Bolt-ons? ControlTech bolt-ons are 46-48g as well. I use them on mt MTB bike.
Others are too wimpy IMO. Why use a ugly and heavy DA when others are lighter and hold just as well. I have never seen a QR fail or just open on it's own.

These clamp very wheel and are much easier than using bolt-ons.


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Which Ti Bolt-ons? ControlTech bolt-ons are 46-48g as well. I use them on mt MTB bike.
> Others are too wimpy IMO. Why use a ugly and heavy DA when others are lighter and hold just as well. I have never seen a QR fail or just open on it's own.
> 
> These clamp very wheel and are much easier than using bolt-ons.


Aren't the Omniracer bolt-ons Ti?


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Which Ti Bolt-ons? ControlTech bolt-ons are 46-48g as well. I use them on mt MTB bike.
> Others are too wimpy IMO. Why use a ugly and heavy DA when others are lighter and hold just as well. I have never seen a QR fail or just open on it's own.
> 
> These clamp very wheel and are much easier than using bolt-ons.


 Team mechanics and neutral support know D/A well.Other QR's may work the same but to the mechanic a visual difference could make him stop and think for a few precious seconds.I have seen rear wheel slip a little in the drop out (sprinters) causing ghost shifts or messing up a sprint.I think mine are M2 racer as I dont know if they are lighter than 46-48g.They are minimal function and style.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

akatsuki said:


> Aren't the Omniracer bolt-ons Ti?


Yes, I forgot about those. Those Omni/M2 racers suck IMO. Yes the Omi BO are like 30g and the QRs are 40g and have been known to wear out by others.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Dirtboy, do you have them in stock?


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

I would like to get a pair also ( in black ). Would like some KCNC brakes in black too.

John





Juanmoretime said:


> Dirtboy, do you have them in stock?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

sabre104 said:


> I would like to get a pair also ( in black ). Would like some KCNC brakes in black too.
> 
> John


Road are only available in Blue or Green until late next week when Black, Silver, Gold and Red will arrive.
These sold out super fast. You can get the MTB size and cut off 5mm!

Brakes in 2 weeks.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

The KCNC graphic artist needs to be blindfolded and put up against the wall. After using M2Racer and Bold QR's, I'm not hip at all to the Al cam on Al bushing QR thing. Such things work fine if you're not removing and reinstalling wheels a lot, but if that's not the case, I've found that both the cam and the bushing on the Al models can notch, making closure difficult.

As for fears of failure, well, that's all way overblown, at least as far as road bikes are concerned. Holding power is a function of cam profile, not a function of whether it's an internal or external cam. Both the Bolds and the M2s held as well as any Shimano or Campy QRs I've used. However, if Shimano really has conquered the Second Law of Thermodynamics and has really created a QR that will never fail so long as there is a time dimension, it makes me wonder if they'll put their Nobel prize money into further development of e-DuraAce or maybe into the creation of a chain that never wears.

Again, IMHO, the only downfall to aluminum--or for the Brits, aloomineeum--cams and bushings is the wear and notching. The lever on the KCNCs looks nice, and it'll be interesting to see how aggressive their cam profile is, i.e. how positive the closure feels as you push the lever closed.

Hopefully the profile isn't so aggressive that JMT won't be able to close the QR with his limp wrist. I mean lame wrist. You know, his injured wrist.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

they close very positively!



> The KCNC graphic artist needs to be blindfolded and put up against the wall. After using M2Racer and Bold QR's, I'm not hip at all to the Al cam on Al bushing QR thing. Such things work fine if you're not removing and reinstalling wheels a lot, but if that's not the case, I've found that both the cam and the bushing on the Al models can notch, making closure difficult.
> 
> As for fears of failure, well, that's all way overblown, at least as far as road bikes are concerned. Holding power is a function of cam profile, not a function of whether it's an internal or external cam. Both the Bolds and the M2s held as well as any Shimano or Campy QRs I've used. However, if Shimano really has conquered the Second Law of Thermodynamics and has really created a QR that will never fail so long as there is a time dimension, it makes me wonder if they'll put their Nobel prize money into further development of e-DuraAce or maybe into the creation of a chain that never wears.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> As for fears of failure, well, that's all way overblown, at least as far as road bikes are concerned. Holding power is a function of cam profile, not a function of whether it's an internal or external cam. Both the Bolds and the M2s held as well as any Shimano or Campy QRs I've used. However, if Shimano really has conquered the Second Law of Thermodynamics and has really created a QR that will never fail so long as there is a time dimension, it makes me wonder if they'll put their Nobel prize money into further development of e-DuraAce or maybe into the creation of a chain that never wears.


what are you talking about exacty?  How does thermodynamics play in any part of a bicycle component? 

True cam profile has a bit to do with how much tension can be achieved for your assembly, but it is really how elastic you material is. The modulus of elasticity for the skewer shaft dictates how much normal force can be applied to clamp your drop outs to to the hubs.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> what are you talking about exacty?  How does thermodynamics play in any part of a bicycle component?
> 
> True cam profile has a bit to do with how much tension can be achieved for your assembly, but it is really how elastic you material is. The modulus of elasticity for the skewer shaft dictates how much normal force can be applied to clamp your drop outs to to the hubs.


I love this part....The Second Law of Thermodynamics: S=k⋄Ln(ω). In other words, entropy increases with the log of the number of possible energy states times the Boltzman's constant. Everything is thermodynamics, and everything can be described by an energy state or combination of energy states.
Failure is a result of an increase in entropy. Everything's entropy, baby. That law says that nothing lasts forever, to wit: forever would imply infinite energy levels, in which case, S→∞, and that don't work; the other case would be that ω=constant, but then you'd have to expend an infinite amount of energy to maintain that state and keep the chaos from increasing, calypso factoid, nothing lasts forever.

As far as tension goes, I'd like to see someone load a skewer shaft, just using their hands and the lever, to the point where the shaft enters the plastic region or exceeds its yield. With that in mind, the cam profile is the driving factor.

I've missed, apparently, the rash of QR failures and all of the crashes caused by external cam QRs.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Just a small point regarding bolt on skewers. I don't use them for racing and I don't even use the M2 QR on my race wheels as they do take more fiddling to get right. I have never howerever had them fail dispite several crashes on my road bike or my weight 210 lbs. I put out 1400 watts in a sprint on my good days and never had them slip when installed correctly. I use another boltons (unknown brand) for the past 15 years without failure. The reason I prefer them for training comes from a century ride I did some years back when my front wheel was "exchanged" for a POS wheel while I was in the john. Few people carry the right tool and yes they can still be stolen but IMO they do offer some added time before they disappear. In a race my backup wheels are cheap open pros with old style Campy QR.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

what about Tune Skylines? Anybody use those? 14g for the pair...


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Any update for the black road skewers ?

Thanks,
John


----------

